# Dr Swett's Early American Beverage



## dougwolfe (Jul 3, 2010)

I found this very colorful bottle today a Dr Swett's early american beverage bottle, size is pint 12 fl oz. Bottle has yellow paint with a picture of a boy (pilgrim) and red lettering, also has a large S embossed around the top. On the back it has yellow lettering and says bottled under authority of Dr Sweet's Root Beer Chicago ILL. I will post a picture of this beautiful bottle.The bottle looks alomost like it is new. anyone with info, or value or interested please let me know.

 Thanks Doug


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2010)

I found one with a broken top once. Sweetened with Dextrose... they used that during WWII when sugar was rationed. Seems the pyro is always great on the broken stuff! I really liked it... wish it weren't broken.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 3, 2010)

a pic would be great...where did you get it ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 3, 2010)

I was researching Dr Swett's recently in connection with the possibility it produced one of the first crown-cap bottles and came across this incredible website with a most interesting timelime of the company history. For those who haven't seen it, I'm sure you will find it enjoyable.

 SPB

 Link :   http://swett-genealogy.com/gws/DrGWSwett.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 3, 2010)

This text and photo are from the Dr. Swepp's website. An interesting side-note to the name is a connection to Dr Pepper who later dropped the period after the D R because of not being an actual doctor. Whereas Dr. Swett was in fact a real doctor/pharmacist.

 SPB

 {Text}

 This 10 ounce bottle with red and yellow Applied Color Labeling was manufactured 3 January 1946. The oval at the top of the label surrounds a simplified drawing of a boy wearing a Pilgrim hat. The label has: "Dr. Swett's Early American Root Beer. Rich in dextrose." The back has: "Dr. Swett's. The famous root beer recipe of Dr. George Washington Swett has been improved to make this pure delicious beverage. Rich in dextrose food-energy sugar."

 {Photo}


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 3, 2010)

From N.C.


----------



## dougwolfe (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for info so far here is a picture, I guess I did good for 2 bucks at yard sale

 Thanks Doug


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 3, 2010)

doug ~

 Nice ... looks to be in mint condition!  Did you check the bottom for a date?

 SPB


----------



## dougwolfe (Jul 3, 2010)

SPB
 No date on bottom just Dr Swett"s and duraglass 3 and 51 and then g1192, due you have any idea what it is worth. 
 Thanks Doug


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

51 is the date.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 3, 2010)

doug ~

 Although you didn't mention Owens-Illinois, whose symbol is shown below... I suspect it has one, which would date it at 1951. Value would depend on a couple of other factors like if it, or one like it, happened to come from a particular town of interest (but not the common home base city of Chicago) but otherwise would typically run about $5.00 to $10.00. Others may place a higher value, but this is my opinion based on what I know about your particular bottle.

 Definitely a keeper ... especially in the great shape it appears to be in. Thanks for sharing.

 SPB

 P.S. ~ Oops! I see morb and I are literally on the same page/same time. Thanks morb ... you're quicker on the draw than I am. Of course I've had four rum and Mt. Dews compared to your two!  Lol  [:-]


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a decal advertising that product.  I found several of these last summer on the World's Longest Yard Sale trip.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 4, 2010)

We have all seen the wording "Rich In Dextrose" on soda bottles like the Dr. Swett's in question. And I always suspected Dextrose had something to do sugar, but until now was never entirely sure. Here's some info about it for those of you interested in such things.

 SPB

 Dextrose
 Dextrose, also known as glucose (technically D-glucose), is a simple sugar found naturally in all living organisms and most food ingredients. Dextrose is sometimes referred to as "grape sugar" or "corn sugar." All are considered "dextrose." Typically, dextrose is derived from all natural, starchy food ingredients like rice, wheat, or potatoes. Here in the U.S. most companies rely on corn starch (maize) exclusively as their primary source of dextrose, though other options are available. When dextrose is produced from cornstarch, food manufacturers may list the ingredient as "corn sugar" in their ingredient statements; when dextrose comes from a different source - perhaps rice or wheat - the ingredient statement would instead read "rice sugar" or "wheat sugar," depending on the origin. 

 [/align]Dextrose Basics
 Dextrose is an all-purpose sweetener that's used in countless foods, beverages, sweets, and nutraceutical products across the globe. It's one of the tried-and-true sweeteners that manufacturers turn to as alternatives to sugar. There are many forms of Dextrose available, each with unique properties to satisfy your product's needs. The most frequently used form in the food industry is Dextrose Monohydrate. For your information, we also have a section on how dextrose is used in the food industry.[/align] [/align]P.S. ~  What the heck is a "nutracetical" product?  Lol  [] 

 [/align]


----------

